# painting a arms



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I was wanting to paint my a arms on my outty but cant afford to get them powdercoated what's a good way of doin it?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Eastwood Chasis Black Paint is a really good paint .


----------



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I was wanting to paint them orange bc my four wheeler is camo


----------



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

I pulled all of my old bikes a arms and springs apart and dropped them off to my local powder coat shop, it was only $100 to coat it all


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

^^^

if you have the pieces off the bike, the actual coating doesnt cost much. even cheaper if the shop is using the color on another project and can just "add" yours into the room/process.


----------



## 08_Foreman (Oct 23, 2014)

Audible Silence said:


> ^^^
> 
> if you have the pieces off the bike, the actual coating doesnt cost much. even cheaper if the shop is using the color on another project and can just "add" yours into the room/process.


Yep, I was surprised when I called and asked for a quote. He said around 70-100. Well crap for that price I wanted a custom color to, so I paid $70 extra and got him to order some olive drab powder for me. Then I paid $100 for the actual labor and all. $170 total


----------

